# Thee LayitLow Supershow 2012



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Welcome homies , let's see what we have been working on the past year ! 




*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*.............. "US Mint" ............

**ENGINE - 348 - ALL CHROME ; CHROME PLUMBING LINES ; MACHINED BRASS PULLY'S ; 
TEAL PLUG WIRES ; SMOOTHED FIRE WALL WITH PATTERNS ; BRASS HARD
LINES TO THE HYDRO'S ; SCRATCH BUILT AIR CLEANER WITH PATTERNS AND
KANDY ; CHROME BRAKE CYLINDER ; UNDERHOOD MURAL & MIRRORS

INTERIOR - 2009 CAMARO FRONT AND REAR SEATS WITH THE CAMARO'S CENTER 
CONSOLE ; CUSTOM DOOR PANELS WITH ALUMINUM INSERTS ; TEAL
SUEDE HEADLINER ; FULLY SCRATCHBUILT DASH WITH CHROME INSERT
AND A PHOTO-ETCHED GAUGE COVER ; MACHINED STEERING COLUMN
WITH PHOTO-ETCHED CENTER AND NARDI WOOD GRAIN WHEEL

WHEELS - HERB DEEKS WITH A BRASS MACHINED CENTER HUB ; TWO PRONG KNOCK
OFFS WITH DAYTON EAGLE CENTER CAPS

CHASSIS - PATTERNED AND PINSTRIPED ; GOLD LEAFING ; ALL CHROME SUSPENSION
PARTS MOUNTED ON A CHROME FRAME ; GOLD RESONATORS

TRUNK - FULLY SCRATCH BUILT SET-UP WITH GOLD HARDLINES AND FITTINGS ; 
SCRATCH BUILT SUBS WITH AN ALPINE AMP ; TWO 8" MONITORS MOUNTED
ON UNDERSIDE OF TRUNK LID

BODY - 1968 CADILLAC SIDE VIEW MIRRORS ; DUAL ANTENNAS ; GOLD TWISTED 
 GRILL ; HEADLIGHT COVERS

PAINT - MINT PEARL BODY WITH DIFFERENT TEAL PEARLS FOR ACCENTS ; DARK TEAL
AND AQUA PINSTRIPES WITH GOLD LEAFING ACCENTS ; FINGERPRINTING
WITH AQUA SHADES ; KANDY SPEARMINT PANELS

AND YES, THE PADDLE IS ON THE DASHBOARD *














































MORE TO COME ........................... 
*
*


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

trend......you kicked this off...you should post yours first?! cant wait for the pics to start rollin in!!!


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> trend......you kicked this off...you should post yours first?! cant wait for the pics to start rollin in!!!


x2. This should be great! :drama:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

X3


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

All I have to show is a painted and foiled body. I started a month ago and shit came up and got me stalled out. :yessad:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> trend......you kicked this off...you should post yours first?! cant wait for the pics to start rollin in!!!


X3!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> X3!!


X4!!! you done polishing yet?! :run:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

KingSw1$h said:


> x2. This should be great! :drama:


X100 can't wait yo.I got screwed over on the truck I was going to build for this,still want to see what ya'll built!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I gave in before it got started..same with the $100 buildoff..just wont have time to deal with it. Cant wait to see a pic up tho


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> X4!!! you done polishing yet?! :run:


 r u? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

All this talk and no pics!!!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:drama:Waiting


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

I agree Trend should post up his builds first :run::drama:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

grimreaper69 said:


> All this talk and no pics!!!!!!!!!! :twak:


X2 :drama: :drama:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Damaged said:


> I agree Trend should post up his builds first :run::drama:


the builders have said their part TREND!! YOU SHOULD BE THE FIRST TO POST UP PICS!! LET THE BOSS POST UP.................and the rest WILL follow!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> the builders have said their part TREND!! YOU SHOULD BE THE FIRST TO POST UP PICS!! LET THE BOSS POST UP.................and the rest WILL follow!!


:yes: :yes:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

TREND,TREND,TREND!!!:drama:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Heres the interior!!! (tingo style)


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ill post the car little later....


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

hardline is badass nice!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanx....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sick interior,Compton


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Sick interior,Compton


Thanx homie..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

C-mon now, were these pics at.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Come on trend before I start posting 1:1s from when we set up today at the real super show lol


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> C-mon now, were these pics at.


x2 Im nearly out of beer and popcorn :drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*I'm postin after I get back from CHURCH *................


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

To pages and only one pic of an interior?? Hell no!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *I'm postin after I get back from CHURCH *................



x2


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Supershow pic's FAIL.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

We're is your pic,lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Fuck that i aint waiting im posting my shit up give me an hr or two :biggrin:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

The move-in last nite....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dats kool Compton.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ill post some more little later.... Thanx


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks sweet [email protected] Compton 1964


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Dont tell me that this huge ass buildoff got one finished build?? Cmon...:facepalm:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looks sweet [email protected] Compton 1964


gracias homie...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> The move-in last nite....


Clean build homie looks firme


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Clean build homie looks firme


Gracias... Homie. Something so I wouldn't be left out...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wish i had somethin done for this o well mayb next year


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

PICS HOMMYS?


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Where the pix at??:banghead::facepalm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Compton1964 said:


> The move-in last nite....


nice House.. you got us real curious about the frame and rear end.. Im diggin the lock up!


oh and FYI, yall know I aint got shit.. BUT LUGK WILL BE IN THIS HOUSE IN REAL WAY! 

SO BRACE YOURSELF!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*That glasshouse looks real good homie ! Love that kolor bro !*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mine is on page 1 homies ................. 

*



LATIN SKULL said:


> PICS HOMMYS?





KingSw1$h said:


> Where the pix at??:banghead::facepalm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Badass Trend!!!! LOVE THE COLORS EVERYTHING!


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

That Impala looks great Trend! Cant wait to see more!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Why was everyone waiting in trend he was the first up??? Wow all that talk and no show fellas... didn't finish mine in time oh well next time.....


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn trend... Beautiful... That's the lowrider of the year to me...


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *That glasshouse looks real good homie ! Love that kolor bro !*


Thanx....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ALMOST DONE UPLOADING MY PICS BUT HERE'S A PREVIEW  :tongue:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sweeeet !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *.............. "US Mint" ............
> 
> **ENGINE - 348 - ALL CHROME ; CHROME PLUMBING LINES ; MACHINED BRASS PULLY'S ;
> TEAL PLUG WIRES ; SMOOTHED FIRE WALL WITH PATTERNS ; BRASS HARD
> ...


:facepalm:THATS IT IM NOT POSTING MINES  :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:




















































LOOKS  FUCKING SICK TREND GREAT JOB ON IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

badass trend!!!now thats supershow worthy:thumbsup:
need some pics of the trunk homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Bad ass trend much props homie


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

X2!!! So sick Trend!! More pics please!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanx homies .......


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

COAST2COAST said:


> badass trend!!!now thats supershow worthy:thumbsup:
> need some pics of the trunk homie


YEA HE IS KILLIN IT.. NOW WE CAN JUST KICK BACK AND WAIT FOR ALL THE DETAIL PIC'S.. TRUNK, MOTOR, INTERIOR, FRAME,
i WANT TO SEE THEM CAMERO SEATS AND THAT STEERING COLUMN WITH THE NARDI!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

* here's the only trunk opic that I got at the show ............*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *.............. "US Mint" ............
> 
> **ENGINE - 348 - ALL CHROME ; CHROME PLUMBING LINES ; MACHINED BRASS PULLY'S ;
> TEAL PLUG WIRES ; SMOOTHED FIRE WALL WITH PATTERNS ; BRASS HARD
> ...


Wow that's some krazy ass stuff. Great work on this.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That looks greeeaaatt!!!! Props homie!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

moving in  :nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Here's the chassis ...................*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: ... :drama: ... *looking good homie !*


bigdogg323 said:


> moving in  :nicoderm:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

64 is Hella sick trend


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Uh oh bigdogg got a 65 coming in !


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Trend that Franklin Mint is amazing! Job well done.

Diggy come lately over here.. still on photo shoot. Pics coming shortly


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Compton1964 said:


> The move-in last nite....


Looks great bro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> * here's the only trunk opic that I got at the show ............*


COME ON BE A TEASE! MORE CLOSE UPS PLEASE! THIS IS ALOT OF TIGHT WORK TO TAKE IN.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

US Mint real Clean from cover to coner.speachless,Frank,it better be the Low Low of the year,got us waiting like this lol,jk Repersent Bigg Dogg...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Green glass house holding it down ,Nice work homie..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

65 looks sweet,Biggdogg


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just barely noticed the front grill treatment on U.S.Mint,that's slick!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

This its it!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> Uh oh bigdogg got a 65 coming in !





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> 65 looks sweet,Biggdogg


:shh: :nono: :naughty:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thats the layitlow super show on my side


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dang homie ... these are sick !!!!! That vert '64 is CLEEEEN !*


Compton1964 said:


> This its it!!!





Compton1964 said:


> Thats the layitlow super show on my side


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HERE U GO COMPTON1964 BETTER VIEW :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HERE'S MY MINE FELLAS NOTHING SPECIAL 


:facepalmAMN MY GRILL IS FALING  :uh:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanx... way better view....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

No disrespect compton, but that 63 and 65 look like diecast. The plate on the 63 looks like the ones either FM or DM uses, and the hinges on both look like DC. Like I said, no disrespect, cuz they're bad as hell either way, and you still put work into them.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice 66... Let me put it in my display


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

_*DAMMIT TREND THATS ONE BAD ASS MUTHA HOMIE !!!*_


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

grimreaper69 said:


> No disrespect compton, but that 63 and 65 look like diecast. The plate on the 63 looks like the ones either FM or DM uses, and the hinges on both look like DC. Like I said, no disrespect, cuz they're bad as hell either way, and you still put work into them.


They are.... Just decided to throw em in there to fill it up... Thanx


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Where'd you find a DC 65? Never seen one before.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

grimreaper69 said:


> Where'd you find a DC 65? Never seen one before.


Ebay.... its a sunstar... Very rare though...


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn a 66 I was close lol badass really like the louvers in the back window


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Compton1964 said:


> Nice 66... Let me put it in my display


tks homie but :nono: 



97xenissan said:


> Damn a 66 I was close lol badass really like the louvers in the back window


tks alot carlos uffin:uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

66 lookin good....really like them wires:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW!!! nice job homie. very very clean.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Man....this being the supershow...I thought I would see some opened doors...not trying to take away from the posted bilds..they're all lookin good


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Posting this up for Chris Thobe


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

X2 on what coast2coast said.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Posting this up for Chris Thobe
> View attachment 553859
> View attachment 553860


can we get an Amen?

Biggdogg that 6six is sick sicks...66x good stuff homie

Hey Compton, I love that up top of the vert 64,, If that's 1/25? I wish that could be casted..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> HERE'S MY MINE FELLAS NOTHING SPECIAL
> 
> 
> :facepalmAMN MY GRILL IS FALING  :uh:


Frank I was half way expecting to see some of your line up on the multi car trailer you built!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yea its a 1/25....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn...all the rides look good so far! but.....where the hell are the rest?! dammit......off to FB!:banghead:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Lorenzo I thought I was dead n the water with my computer being down!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Love that '66 homie ... Those window slats are sweet ... is that a kit piece ?

Chris's Bomb is COLD BLOODED !!!!!! Love that paint work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LUGK will be postin' up soon I hope ................* :dunno:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn Chris , that paint is fukkin sick homie


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, called Relapse cause round 1 had a major fail with the clear coat. Car had to take a bath and start all over again. Then had another fail with the chassis, all patterned and chrome and got destroyed. Now it's a curbside : (. Should be a couple more pics coming


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I appreciate your patience.. been a hectic day.

Without further adieu, Dig of the LUGK crew presents...


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice cars guys !!!! Awesome!!! Maybe i can go next year. :h5:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

67 is tight. Wish I had skills 2 build like that


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Now the Supershow will see the wonder of that 67,Dig that's badass JC killed it! @ CT any time bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*....................... "Blue Label" ........................*


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Chris dat bomb is clean as fuck an dig yo shit super tight much props to d L.U.G.K fam


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*The Evil Dead*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dig , that '67 is sweeeet homie ! Love those colors and theme you got goin' with your build bro !!!!!!
*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Oh yeah ... "The Evil Dead" is off the hook homie ... love that paint scheme ... and that interior is sick wey !!!!!!!!!!! Way to rep homie !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

bigdogg323 said:


> HERE'S MY MINE FELLAS NOTHING SPECIAL
> 
> 
> :facepalmAMN MY GRILL IS FALING  :uh:




SOOO CLEAN BRO


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *....................... "Blue Label" ........................*



hell yeah


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I got to give mad props to all you guys!! 
Trend, that 64 is beautiful bro. I LOVE that grill treatment!!! Chrome is CRAZY!! Leafin SIKK! Colors are clean! Just straight up awesome
Compton that House is lookin sick bro!! Loving the trunk set up.
Frank, Loving that 66's color and the window treatment is a creative ass idea!
CT you BROUGHT that shit with that paint bro! Loving it! Need some tips when you come up here for the Great Lakes Tri-B! 
Dig, bro, I cant even say a word bro. You have me speechless. I know you LUGK boys dont play and bro, you just killed this show! Loving that Impala bro. Straight up loving it!
Trend, killin it with that bomb bro! Just straight up LOVE it all around!!!
Dig. Seriously!?!? That truck is sikk bro. I could go on and on and on, but what kills it is that adjustable suspension!!!! :wow:

On a side note. This shit right here, has got me motivated to hit the bench again gents! No joke! This is what Im talkin about!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sick bomb trend...where'd yah get it?! 
dig......nice finish! both paint jobs are sick!


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Like that bomb !!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

With the move and everything I never got mine done.... Oh well....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> I appreciate your patience.. been a hectic day.
> 
> Without further adieu, Dig of the LUGK crew presents...


:thumbsup: can we get some sun shots or wat?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Posting this up for Chris Thobe
> View attachment 553859
> View attachment 553860


so dope!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dig_derange said:


>


Bad ass Dig


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Scur-rape-init said:


> I got to give mad props to all you guys!!
> Trend, that 64 is beautiful bro. I LOVE that grill treatment!!! Chrome is CRAZY!! Leafin SIKK! Colors are clean! Just straight up awesome
> Compton that House is lookin sick bro!! Loving the trunk set up.
> Frank, Loving that 66's color and the window treatment is a creative ass idea!
> ...


thanks bro. Inspiration.. that's what this thing is all about  couldn't have done it w/o the help of the club. everybody chipped in with those two. LUGK is da squad!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dang I wish more homies participated ................

This would've been 10x better !

I just love seeing these builds homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanx for all who participated , much props to all of the homies !*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

OFDatTX said:


> :thumbsup: can we get some sun shots or wat?


LOL. sorry, sun disappeared on me. Barely got a couple good ones of Evil Dead w/ a lil sun. Those are the 2nd & 3rd pics.. the only ones where you see that glow. I'll have to get some more next wknd.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dig_derange said:


>




This has gotta be my new favorite from you,bro:thumbsup:Can I have it lol:worship:JK You know I love that thing,Glad the bomber seat I sent you worked out:cheesy:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Nice builds homies


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *....................... "Blue Label" ........................*



 This is to die for!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dig_derange said:


> I appreciate your patience.. been a hectic day.
> 
> Without further adieu, Dig of the LUGK crew presents...


 HOLD ON ILL BE BACK----------------------------------------:fool2::fool2::fool2: CAME OUT BADASS DIG :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here you go Chris Thobe


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Mad props goes to everyone!!! Everybody got down with the builds:thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn Dig, I was wanting to make some seats like that for my 70 lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Dang I wish more homies participated ................
> 
> This would've been 10x better !
> 
> ...


Im in on the next one Trend. No joke. My inspiration has come back, and this is gonna get my juices FLOWIN! I think the hardest part will be NOT posting pics on it! LOL Great work to all though!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Im in on the next one Trend. No joke. My inspiration has come back, and this is gonna get my juices FLOWIN! I think the hardest part will be NOT posting pics on it! LOL Great work to all though!


X2! This was just the first year, Im sure there will be more entrees next year (myself included)!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

fuckin amazing shit in here!!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

maaaaan!!! badass bulids in here homies my club LOS UNDERGOUND KINGS reppin tough. to all the other contenders mad props yall are crazy skilled 1st place and a BIG FUCK YEAA!!! to everyone of yall:worship:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

more pics in the sun (show dat flake homie)that bitch came out sick


dig_derange said:


>


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

NIce Lookin Builds all around


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> This has gotta be my new favorite from you,bro:thumbsup:Can I have it lol:worship:JK You know I love that thing,Glad the bomber seat I sent you worked out:cheesy:


thanks bro. matter of fact, I just used it to make a template. wouldnt feel right painting that one you sent, so I made one out of tin. Good news is that you can have yours back & have a matching pair again. Thanks for that though, really needed it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn knockout line of builds. Amazing work by all.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chris g said:


> more pics in the sun (show dat flake homie)that bitch came out sick


LOL. yeah, got a late start & was having to relocate to get some sun & then said fuck it. didnt realize how much of a difference it made til I got inside.. my bad


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

The Evil ice cream truck also has a working suspension and a Jag rear end.nice work Dig..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks dude. yeah, there's sooo many tricks. I posted all the progress pics to my FB page for both of them. Be sure to check them out. It's cool to look back at that DIVCO as just a resin brick when I got it.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Here you go Chris Thobe
> View attachment 553950


Sick paint job chris u got down bro.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:wow: gad damn! everybody's builds are freakin sick!!!:worship:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

COMPTON,BIG DOGG,DIGS & CHRIS, MAN EVERYTHING IS LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> COMPTON,BIG DOGG,DIGS & CHRIS, MAN EVERYTHING IS LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...


Thanx.... Hopefully next year we'll fill up 20-30 pages


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Excellent work by all who posted builds.
Bit disappointing that there wasnt more,but who am I to say anything as I didnt contirbute a build.Count me in next year for sure


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. Really wish I wouldn't have had an epic fail on the chassis for "Relapse" had a bunch of chrome, and floor boards were fully patterned, but to to some serious issues, I had to go curbside with if. Up until Wednesday night it wasn't coming to the show at all!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Curbside or not Chris,I reckon the paint job on your build more than makes up for not having a patterned and detailed chassis to show.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Prop's to who ever thought up the super show too! All entry's were off the hook.. Im writing this while listening to the Isleys..

voyage put a big ole smile on my face! but EVIL DEAD is gonna make sleep with my strap under my pillow! that thing is clean but it give's me the heeby geeby's! lol

the missing hood and the dual head's make's for a killer mug shot! I MEAN THAT WORKED OUT PERFECT..

SO AS A SPECTATOR i WILL JUST KICK BACK AND SEE IF THERE ARE ANY LATE ARRIVALS? AND MAYBE IN A FEW DAYS SOME 

PEOPLE WILL SHOW UP IN THE HOP PIT ON THE KING OF THE STREET THREAD?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Next year I won't wait til 2 months before to start mine! Better get thinking now!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell yeah,next time around Ill be in the mix,I might just start on mine right now!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

@ Trend-US MINT........WOW One of the best 64's out there.
BLUE LABEL......Very nice. Love the paint and chrome.

@ Chris-Dude that paint job is FUCKIN INSANE. LOVE IT.

@ Bigdogg323-that 66 is nice as hell.

@ Dig-That 67 is slick. Lovin the paint and chrome work. The whole thing is BadAss.
Evil dead WOW that is some kind of krazy. LOVE IT. Those air intakes sweet.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> @ Trend-US MINT........WOW One of the best 64's out there.
> BLUE LABEL......Very nice. Love the paint and chrome.
> 
> @ Chris-Dude that paint job is FUCKIN INSANE. LOVE IT.
> ...


X2 homies yall did yalls thing much props an to my L.U.G.k fam hella props yall put it down foreal!!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nice Cars everyone. Hopefully I can still post mine and be counted for the supershow even though its technically a day late. Only 3-4 cars posted? Wow some show.. lolz


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> @ Trend-US MINT........WOW One of the best 64's out there.
> BLUE LABEL......Very nice. Love the paint and chrome.
> 
> @ Chris-Dude that paint job is FUCKIN INSANE. LOVE IT.
> ...


tks homie uffin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *.............. "US Mint" ............
> 
> **ENGINE - 348 - ALL CHROME ; CHROME PLUMBING LINES ; MACHINED BRASS PULLY'S ;
> TEAL PLUG WIRES ; SMOOTHED FIRE WALL WITH PATTERNS ; BRASS HARD
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> * here's the only trunk opic that I got at the show ............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> HERE'S MY MINE FELLAS NOTHING SPECIAL
> 
> 
> :facepalmAMN MY GRILL IS FALING  :uh:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *....................... "Blue Label" ........................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx fam ........... I still gotta finish the hoe off though  ........... should be done by this weekend .


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Yea Trend I didn't get a chance to tell you that you really set the bar high for next year for sure. I wasn't sure what to expect but now I know. To take a crown it's definitely going to take a full turntable car!! Phenomenal work on the IMP and the FLEET!! Both very clean and detailed. You didn't kill it, you murdered it!! Much props!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


> Yea Trend I didn't get a chance to tell you that you really set the bar high for next year for sure. I wasn't sure what to expect but now I know. To take a crown it's definitely going to take a full turntable car!! Phenomenal work on the IMP and the FLEET!! Both very clean and detailed. You didn't kill it, you murdered it!! Much props!


X :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Trend- you mind telling us showing us how you did those head light covers. And can tou show us what the ft end looks like with the hood down.

Hell and bettter pics of the trunk setup.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx for real homies ! 

Here's a few more shots .............. and the backup lights are put in that spot purposely ... all of the taillights will be replaced with clear teal ones as soon as they get cast ..........

*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn that's nice. Thanks for those pics man. Lovin those headlight covers.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx homie , here's a pic from the front with the hood shut .......... The grill is flat brass twisted with my drill, the headlight covers are photo-etched pieces that I found in the train section at my LHS ........ cut to fit ...*


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

64 is dope trend much props homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Good God people !!! Im overwhelmed by kandy n chrome lol. Sorry I didnt have funds to compete but I got a proposal . . . 

HOW BOUT WE FOLLOW UP ON NEW YEARS DAY! I can definately have sumthin sick to debut for the new year.!!!!



ANYWAY MAD FUCKIN PROPS TO ALL ENTRYS SERIOUSLY ! Its beyond words !!! My hats off to you guys. 


Oh and if late entrys are accepted then truucha ese im comin thru wit da green n gold 64 soon. . .


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx homie , here's a pic from the front with the hood shut .......... The grill is flat brass twisted with my drill, the headlight covers are photo-etched pieces that I found in the train section at my LHS ........ cut to fit ...*


Real real nice man.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Compton I see you homie that glasshouse aint no joke ! Nice collection too . . . And you know,diecast can fly too ! That silver Trey looks ready to go!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm down with lux, should have another show for new years:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Another super show. Or just build off.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

you all did a killer job much props!!hope to seee more..:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HOW ABOUT A NEW YEARS DAY MODEL SHOW?? :h5: :dunno:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Bigdog thats wat im talkin bout !!!! And a hop off!!! Clean 66 by the way ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LUXMAN said:


> Bigdog thats wat im talkin bout !!!! And a hop off!!! Clean 66 by the way ...


TKS HOMIE uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

[h=5]I JUST POSTED THIS ON FB IF UR UP FOR IT LET US KNOW WHAT U THINK AND TREND SORRY FOR WHORING UR THREAD BRO :biggrin:

FOR THOSE OF U WHO DIDIN FINISH THUR SUPER SHOW BUILD NOW IS UR CHANCE TO FINISH IT THIS IS JUST AN IDEA HOW ABOUT A NEW YEAR DAY BUILD OFF/MODEL SHOW IF U THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA PRESS >>LIKE<< IF NOT POST A COMMENT THAT UR SCURRED TO ENTER LOL......[/h]


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> [h=5]I JUST POSTED THIS ON FB IF UR UP FOR IT LET US KNOW WHAT U THINK AND TREND SORRY FOR WHORING UR THREAD BRO :biggrin:
> 
> FOR THOSE OF U WHO DIDIN FINISH THUR SUPER SHOW BUILD NOW IS UR CHANCE TO FINISH IT THIS IS JUST AN IDEA HOW ABOUT A NEW YEAR DAY BUILD OFF/MODEL SHOW IF U THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA *PRESS >>LIKE<<* IF NOT POST A COMMENT THAT UR SCURRED TO ENTER LOL......[/h]


Wheres this like bottom at.....lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> Wheres this like button at.....lol


FIXED



Oops :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

All these builds look good. IMO, everyone has a Unique style to their builds which makes it hard to say one person is a winner!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm down with a *layitlow *buildoff....let those FB fawkers have their own buildoff:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm down for a LIL buildoff... The last one that was really good was the Impala buildoff.... Doubt it will ever be as good as that one ever..


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> Compton I see you homie that glasshouse aint no joke ! Nice collection too . . . And you know,diecast can fly too ! That silver Trey looks ready to go!!


thanx.... And if this new years build off goes down...count me in I'll start my ride tonite....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Im comin out swingin news years day eitherway


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Verry nice guys........ I'm loving the fuck out of that ice cream truck doors are bad ass


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm speechless. The rides are beyond magnificent!! That being said, I will have my build completed for the New Year's event. I have learned a few things recently that should help me make a decent showing. Great work as always guys!! Thanks for the inspiration! I DO apologize for not finishing on time but personal issues are kickin' my ass right about now.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

*I POSTED THIS ON FB *

*
Ok fellas i guess the "NEW YEARS DAY BUILD OFF" is on if u didint finish ur build for the super show this ur chance to do it if u wanna do a new build go for it the more the better this will be held on LAYITLOW if ur going to enter post ur name on here to know who is in i hope to see u guys and ur builds on new years day tks*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

_AWESOME WORK HOMIES,I SEE YOU DO'N WHAT YOU DO, I JUST MIGHT TRY AND SNEAK SOMETHING IN FOR NEW YEARS DAY WITH YALL _:x: ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

count me in, should be able to finish somethin by then:x:


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*BIGG $HOUT-OUT TO EVERYBODY THAT GOT THEIR BUILDS DONE FOR THE OCTOBER 2012 "LAYITLOW" $UPER$HOW!!! ALL THE RIDES WERE ABSOLUTELY MIND BL:wow:WIN'!!! IT'Z EVENTS LIKE THIS THAT KEEPS ME MOTIVATED & INSPIRED TO KEEP ON BUIDIN'!!! & LORD WILLIN' I GUARANTEE TO ENTER NEXT YEAR'S OCT. $UPER$HOW!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> *I POSTED THIS ON FB *
> 
> *
> Ok fellas i guess the "NEW YEARS DAY BUILD OFF" is on if u didint finish ur build for the super show this ur chance to do it if u wanna do a new build go for it the more the better this will be held on LAYITLOW if ur going to enter post ur name on here to know who is in i hope to see u guys and ur builds on new years day tks*


*I'M IN THAT THANG FA' $HO' DAWG!!!:yes:uffin::biggrin: BUT CHECK THIZ OUT...HOW BOUT WE GO WITH A MORE SIGNIFICANT THEME/NAME? I'LL INBOX U MY IDEA...*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *I'M IN THAT THANG FA' $HO' DAWG!!!:yes:uffin::biggrin: BUT CHECK THIZ OUT...HOW BOUT WE GO WITH A MORE SIGNIFICANT THEME/NAME? I'LL INBOX U MY IDEA...*


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> HERE'S MY MINE FELLAS NOTHING SPECIAL
> 
> 
> :facepalmAMN MY GRILL IS FALING  :uh:


66 is clean big dogg


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thanx for real homies !
> 
> Here's a few more shots .............. and the backup lights are put in that spot purposely ... all of the taillights will be replaced with clear teal ones as soon as they get cast ..........
> 
> *


the 4 is whats up nice work homie:thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

there are so very NICE builds in here and if its not too much to ask can you guys pm me what was done to your cars, the cars name, and what name you would like to be referred to in the magazine, thanks


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

dyzcustoms said:


> there are so very NICE builds in here and if its not too much to ask can you guys pm me what was done to your cars, the cars name, and what name you would like to be referred to in the magazine, thanks


I sent mine... Hope you received it..thanx


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx homie !!!!!!!!*


downlow82 said:


> the 4 is whats up nice work homie:thumbsup:




PM sent with details Mr. Cash .............


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DID I MISS SOMETHING? is there going to be any judging for the few cars that did make it to the Oct super show dead line?
I STILL LIKE LAYITLOW BETTER THAN FACEBOOK. i just hate how layitlow take's five minutes to navigate from one page to the next! It' takes an hour to view 2 or 3 threads.. and that's without writing a Hydro book!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Naw Hydro ... no judging ... we was hoping for more entry's ... JM.02* :dunno:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Fuck you.....Im judging.........You win.

But wait Witch you am I talkin bout......Hmmm the wourld may never know.:scrutinize::loco:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sam,,,you're a fuckin dork lol.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I try....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> DID I MISS SOMETHING? is there going to be any judging for the few cars that did make it to the Oct super show dead line?
> I STILL LIKE LAYITLOW BETTER THAN FACEBOOK. i just hate how layitlow take's five minutes to navigate from one page to the next! It' takes an hour to view 2 or 3 threads.. and that's without writing a Hydro book!












JUST SAY NO TO DIAL UP...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> JUST SAY NO TO DIAL UP...


LMAO............:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> DID I MISS SOMETHING? is there going to be any judging for the few cars that did make it to the Oct super show dead line?
> I STILL LIKE LAYITLOW BETTER THAN FACEBOOK. i just hate how layitlow take's five minutes to navigate from one page to the next! It' takes an hour to view 2 or 3 threads.. and that's without writing a Hydro book!


you need to get rid of that dial up markie!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

halfasskustoms said:


> Fuck you.....Im judging.........You win.
> 
> But wait Witch you am I talkin bout......Hmmm the wourld may never know.:scrutinize::loco:


ha ha ha ha ha











hocknberry said:


> you need to get rid of that dial up markie!!


I cant afford no other connection, I thought my att modem was supposed to be fast? Is that why I can never blow up pictures on facebook?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> I cant afford no other connection, I thought my att modem was supposed to be fast? Is that why I can never find blow up doll pictures on facebook?


:facepalm::naughty::roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

HA HA HA HA FUCKIN JAMES...


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *.............. "US Mint" ............
> 
> **ENGINE - 348 - ALL CHROME ; CHROME PLUMBING LINES ; MACHINED BRASS PULLY'S ;
> TEAL PLUG WIRES ; SMOOTHED FIRE WALL WITH PATTERNS ; BRASS HARD
> ...


*SUPER B-A-DOUBLE-D!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Compton1964 said:


> The move-in last nite....


THAT $HIT'S THE KU$H RIGHT THERE Huffin:MIE!!!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> HERE'S MY MINE FELLAS NOTHING SPECIAL
> 
> 
> :facepalmAMN MY GRILL IS FALING  :uh:


*MAN THIS IS A O.G. MOVE ALL THE WAY RIGHT HERE BIG DOGG!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> I appreciate your patience.. been a hectic day.
> 
> Without further adieu, Dig of the LUGK crew presents...


*WAY TO BRING THE MADNE$$ DIGGY "D"!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *....................... "Blue Label" ........................*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

dig_derange said:


>


*:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *MAN THIS IS A O.G. MOVE ALL THE WAY RIGHT HERE BIG DOGG!!!*


TKS HOMIE uffin:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> THAT $HIT'S THE KU$H RIGHT THERE Huffin:MIE!!!


Thanx homie.. Appreciate it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx *BIGG $TAN 870 !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *WAY TO BRING THE MADNE$$ DIGGY "D"!!!*


thanks brutha!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:nicoderm:sorry im a little late heres my 1963 impala [Blood Diamond]:h5:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Cool idea with the gems!


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> Trendsetta 68 said:
> 
> 
> > *....................... "Blue Label" ........................*
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick looking models here! Great work!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

One of my FAV model lows out there. Love the colors amd details.



Trendsetta 68 said:


> *.............. "US Mint" ............
> 
> **ENGINE - 348 - ALL CHROME ; CHROME PLUMBING LINES ; MACHINED BRASS PULLY'S ;
> TEAL PLUG WIRES ; SMOOTHED FIRE WALL WITH PATTERNS ; BRASS HARD
> ...


----------



## OLDTOWN (Jan 9, 2013)

dig_derange said:


> I appreciate your patience.. been a hectic day.
> 
> Without further adieu, Dig of the LUGK crew presents...


Very nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Here's the chassis ...................*


thats bad as fuck love the detail


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanx homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

OLDTOWN said:


> Very nice


thanks Oldtown! I appreciate that especially it being your 1st post


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Cool idea with the gems!


thanks homie:nicoderm:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Killer paintjob! :thumbsup:



dig_derange said:


> I appreciate your patience.. been a hectic day.
> 
> Without further adieu, Dig of the LUGK crew presents...


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

any chance for this to be happening again in 2013


----------



## OLDTOWN (Jan 9, 2013)

dig_derange said:


> thanks Oldtown! I appreciate that especially it being your 1st post


lol yup just checking out these models you guys do some nice work


----------

